# Boursin Cheese



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried it? Can you describe the taste/flavor - is it mild or spicy?

Went looking for my chicken stuffed w feta and walnuts - couldn't locate it, but saved these two for the future. TIA

Stuffed Herbed Chicken with Boursin Cheese

Boursin Cheese


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

Boursin is a tasty herb flavored cheese.  It's not spicy at all.

Those recipes sound good.  I think I'll try one of them next week.


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree, not spicy, just really really tasty!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 27, 2007)

Highly spiced. Very garlicy. Comes in a small white box usually,
in the gourmet cheese section. A soft cheese. 

I don't buy it because I will eat it all in one setting.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 27, 2007)

.... and also comes in a cracked black pepper flavor, too.  kinda hot! 

*amy*, it's NOT a bland cheese at all, if that's the question you're asking. Either flavor has a lot of spunk. I think it adds sparkle to a whole bunch of dishes.  I like to stuff a rolled pork loin with the black pepper boursin and spinach. Easy, pretty and tasty!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 27, 2007)

I love  boursin  cheese and GrillingFool is right,  I could eat the whole container in one sitting.

You can also make your own for less than you can buy it in the  market.  Just Google "boursin cheese recipe" and you should come up with plenty of recipes from which to choose.  It's really yummy stuff.


----------



## legend_018 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the sounds of the first recipe. I'm printing it for later use.
I sometimes buy that cheese and by roll up bread. Spread it on with some deli turkey and roll it up.


----------



## sattie (Sep 27, 2007)

Amy, boursin cheese goes good on top of a pan seared tenderloin steak or a grilled ribeye.  It reminds me more of a light fluffy garlic butter. Very tasty, I keep some on hand at all times!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 27, 2007)

I LOVE Boursin.  Love it on its own with good crackers, or rolled into thinly-pounded chicken breasts & baked.  If your store doesn't carry Boursin, its competitor Allouette is also very good.

I've also made my own version using whipped cream cheese or homemade yogurt "cheese" (where you drain yogurt in a cheesecloth or coffee filter lined strainer overnight to come up with a semi-soft cheese).  I just take the cheese & add finely minced garlic & chopped fresh herbs of choice to taste.  Doing it myself I can make quite a bit more at half the price of the commercial version.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Boursin is a tasty herb flavored cheese. It's not spicy at all.
> 
> Those recipes sound good. I think I'll try one of them next week.


 
Thanks Andy.  They both sound good.  I may take a little from each recipe -dipping basil leaves in boiling water & wrapping up w filling from the first recipe, & the balsamic glaze w shrooms from the second -- & make my own concoction. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> .... and also comes in a cracked black pepper flavor, too. kinda hot!
> 
> *amy*, it's NOT a bland cheese at all, if that's the question you're asking. Either flavor has a lot of spunk. I think it adds sparkle to a whole bunch of dishes. I like to stuff a rolled pork loin with the black pepper boursin and spinach. Easy, pretty and tasty!


 
Mmmm, the rolled pork sounds good too.  Thank you.


----------



## chave982 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow...I never knew you could make your own Boursin that easily!  Looks like I have a new project for tonight..


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

Katie E said:


> I love boursin cheese and GrillingFool is right, I could eat the whole container in one sitting.
> 
> You can also make your own for less than you can buy it in the market. Just Google "boursin cheese recipe" and you should come up with plenty of recipes from which to choose. It's really yummy stuff.


 
Thanks for the thumbs up & great suggestions Katie.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Loppraine & GG.  Garlicky flavor - I'm sold!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

legend_018 said:


> I like the sounds of the first recipe. I'm printing it for later use.
> I sometimes buy that cheese and by roll up bread. Spread it on with some deli turkey and roll it up.


 
Legend, sounds good (turkey).  What's roll up bread?  TIA.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

sattie said:


> Amy, boursin cheese goes good on top of a pan seared tenderloin steak or a grilled ribeye. It reminds me more of a light fluffy garlic butter. Very tasty, I keep some on hand at all times!


 
YUM.  Noticed a recipe on the boursin site for a steak sauce w creme fraiche(?).  Must give that a go as well.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> I LOVE Boursin. Love it on its own with good crackers, or rolled into thinly-pounded chicken breasts & baked. If your store doesn't carry Boursin, its competitor Allouette is also very good.
> 
> I've also made my own version using whipped cream cheese or homemade yogurt "cheese" (where you drain yogurt in a cheesecloth or coffee filter lined strainer overnight to come up with a semi-soft cheese). I just take the cheese & add finely minced garlic & chopped fresh herbs of choice to taste. Doing it myself I can make quite a bit more at half the price of the commercial version.


 

Initially, I had the rolled up chicken breasts in mind, but lots of other great suggestions here as well.  Checked & my market carries it, but I may try making the fig combo when I have a chance.  Hmmm, that might be interesting rolled up in the chicken breasts with chopped walnuts & herbs.

I tried making the yogurt cheese using a coffee filter once, but for some reason it didn't drain.  I may give it a go again in cheesecloth - good suggestions here.  Thank you all.


----------



## legend_018 (Sep 27, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Legend, sounds good (turkey).  What's roll up bread?  TIA.



I can't remember what there called right now. It's like roll up bread in the bread isle. Almost like tortilla(s) but for sandwiches where tortilla bread seems more for like chix or beef tacos or enchalladas.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 27, 2007)

Wraps, I think you mean.


----------

